
Amazon MWS revoked our credentials. Can anyone help? - heshiebee
Amazon MWS revoked our credentials. We have order automation software relying on the Amazon API and can&#x27;t get through to anyone. We do many millions a year on Amazon but support is through cases only and takes ages for them to make a move. Would greatly appreciate if anyone can help.
Email me at heshie.b@adarmedicaluniforms.com.
Thanks in advance!
======
simonblack
Far be from me to hold a cynical view of large corporations .... /s

Seems to me that Amazon would like to muscle in on your business. Better the
profits go in Amazon's pocket than in yours. This was a very Microsoft way of
doing business back in the early to mid 90s. Read up on the many times that
Microsoft was sued by its former business partners. (Apple, Stac Electronics,
etc, etc)

I'm afraid that 'might makes right'. Unless you can spin off your business
away completely from Amazon, you're gone. You can't out-lawyer Amazon, don't
even consider it.

~~~
heshiebee
Agree. Actually trying to get it reviewed but meanwhile we re-wrote our API to
use a third party Amazon integration.

